# Libnodave was mache ich falsch?



## ich988 (25 November 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich gerade etwas in Libnodave einarbeiten und ein wenig mit einer S7-200(CPU 224) spielen.
Allerdings komme ich nichtmal mit den Testprogrammen auf die SPS.

Führe ich z.B. die testppi.exe mit den Parametern -w COM1 aus, kommt folgende Meldung:




 
Ich verwende natürlich ein PC/PPI-Cable an COM1.
Die PPI Nummer ist auch 2.
Mit MicroWIN habe ich auch Zugriff auf die SPS. Mit dem bei Libnodave beigelegten Testprogramm jedoch nicht(was sicher an mir liegt).

Wäre super wenn mir jemand etwas über die Anfangshürde helfen könnte.

Gruß
ich988


----------



## ich988 (25 November 2008)

Mache ich etwas so falsch das ich es selbst sehen müsste? 
Falls es so gehen sollte wäre es auch super wenn es mir jemand sagen könnte. 
Sonst such ich mir noch nen Wolf.
Edit:
Nutze nun ne CP5611 an einer S7-400 da klapp zumindest die tests7online.exe 


Gruß
ich988


----------



## lan12 (30 November 2008)

Die Antwort kommt vielleicht etwas spät, aber nichts desto trotz ... hatte mit der 224 das gleiche Problem. Alle Dips des PPI Adapters auf 0 setzen, dann funktioniert es.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2008)

Handelt es sich bei dem Kabel um ein Multimasterkabel? Dieses wird nicht direkt unterstützt und muss auf den "Normalbetrieb" (= kein MM) eingestellt werden.


----------



## lan12 (1 Dezember 2008)

Ja, bei meinem Kabel handelt es sich um ein RS232/ PPI Multi Master Kabel. Funktioniert unter den zuvor beschriebenen Einstellungen einwandfrei, zumindest die Testanwendung (testPPI).

Was ich momentan noch suche ist ein Beispiel für die praktische Umsetzung des Lesens von Bytes aus der CPU mittels libnodave unter .Net ( C++).


----------



## ich988 (1 Dezember 2008)

@lan 12 zu spät gibts nie  
Schließlich kann jeder den Thread per Suche finden und hat so evtl. eine Lösung parat.

Weis nicht was ein MM-Kabel ausmacht, aber drauf stehen tut davon mal nichts.


----------

